# My Daughter



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2013)

in High Key! 

Between Jason diggin' thru his old files & David playin' around w/ different techniques they both inspired me to do both! Now I told y'all I was really liking the High Key technique & after doin' a little diggin' myself I found this photo of my daughter from when I took her to the park a while back. This wasn't 1 of my favorites right from the start but after adding just a little PP I am really lovin' it now! More than likely will get this one printed. Hope y'all like it! 

Thanks Jason & David!




EDIT: I'm adding the original color version so y'all can see the difference!


----------



## JasonF (Jan 4, 2013)

Great re-work Christy!!!  She's got a beautiful smile!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 4, 2013)

That is going to be one nice print!  Excellent work.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 4, 2013)

Nicely done Crickett.  That'll make a great print.

Hoss


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2013)

Wowwwww!


----------



## quinn (Jan 4, 2013)

Real nice Crickett, it's amazing how a little PP can change a shot! That will look great in a frame for daddy!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks y'all! 

Now I just gotta decide on what size prints will look best!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome processing of that pretty model!
I think you will need more than one copy printed, so why not varied sizes!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good job!  I like it!  

So, how are you liking the new software???


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Good job!  I like it!
> 
> So, how are you liking the new software???



Thanks Rip!

 I'm loving it but I haven't really had a lot of time to play around w/ it!


----------



## mlbfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice shot Cricket!!!  She's a pretty girl, know you are proud....


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow Crickett,that a great shot


----------

